# London Boat Show Jan 7th to 16th 2005 No Tickets left



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I did have a load of tickets for TT owners FREE ! Not any more :roll:

John


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

John

Could I please have one of your many tickets.

Cheers Vic.

Will PM you my address


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK Mr Vic, where's the PM then ?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi 
Its Howard from the Chips Away day, If possible could you spare 2 tickets 
Thanks


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

John,

Whic place is it held? Is it Earls court or Olympia?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Nick - have you not mastered the ability to use a search engine 

Searching on google "London Boat Show" found:-


> The smash hit of the year is back! The 2005 Schroders London Boat Show in association with The Daily Telegraph at ExCeL in London's Docklands from 6th - 16th January offers everything the boating or watersport fan could dream of.


 :wink: Happy Holiday  

Norman


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

You have pm, if there are any left

Cheers

Hodgy


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi John,

Is there any possibility I could reserve 4 tickets? 2 for me and Bun and 2 for my (sailing enthusiast) bruv-in-law and his wife.

If this is excessive :roll: 2 tickets would still be great.

Thankee very mucheee, muchee appreciated.

Moley

P.S. Do you still have my address?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Nick - have you not mastered the ability to use a search engine
> 
> Searching on google "London Boat Show" found:-
> 
> ...


Happy Santa to you too.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

H said:


> Hi
> Its Howard from the Chips Away day, If possible could you spare 2 tickets
> Thanks


Hi Mr Prawnbaker! Course I remember you matey !

PM an address to me and will send 2 tickets once the office here opens up on Monday !

Cheers


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hodgy and Moley yes |I have some left and no I dont have your addresses, please send an PM , if you have then thanks, am about to scuttle off to my in box NOW!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Can I take 3 please John, (unless a child of 8 gets in free!).

pm sent and thanks for the kind offer.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aha.."of 8 " I see now, please ignore my PM !

Its dealt with


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

John, a PM should now be in your in-tray.

Thanks again.

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok Martin, thats the last tickets all gone now , see you all there and have a nice Christmas , John


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

You too John.

Will you be modelling a 600ft Ocean going Liner or sprawled naked across a 2ft dingy?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its dinghy by the way ! LOL !

Can tell you aint no master mariner skipper !

I wont be sprawled about any boats, we have some babes on our stand to do that !

You have met Helen havent you ? :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Received my two tickets this morning  . Thank you John   :-*


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Cheers John

Got my tickets this morning

Top Man [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

have a great Christma


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Got mine Yesterday [smiley=thumbsup.gif] a bright moment in a god awful week


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry had to share this pic again :-*

Thanks you lot enjoy the show !


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks, received mine today, will look you up on your stand and buy you a beer after !!! Helen is miles better looking than those two !!! Howard 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Got mine, thanks everso John.

Looking forward to donning my trunks and going for a paddle.

What do you mean 'It's inside'. Yeah right .....twat! :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

John, we received the tickets today. Many thanks. See you there.

Moley


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If anyone want two tickets a change of shifts has meant that I can't make it :evil:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

John, no ticket has arrived as yet


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks John & Helen, wonderful day out, good to see you both, and congratulations on the happy news  Howard


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks for the tickets John, great day out [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi All, just back all bleary eyed from nearly 2 weeks in a big shed [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

After sending out 40 tickets it was nice to meet up with Howard and Pauline and Mr and Mrs Angelos , thanks for making the effort......


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

We came up on Saturday and looked round both halls for you John, but alas couldn't find.

Had a great day thanks and was overwhelmed by the size and splendour of some of the boats in the 1st hall.


----------

